# Gorgeous Cosmetics, MAC - a question for all the Aussies out there!



## Floox (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys,
Ok, this is probably gonna sound stupid but here goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im from South Africa, I desperately want to immigrate to Australia (Melbourne).
I have 1 year retail experience at The Body Shop and am a makeup artist building my portfolio.

Do any of you guys work at a MAC or Gorgeous Cosmetics in Melbourne? If so do you think it is possible for me as a South African to get a job at these stores or what it entails? 

I dont have a degree in anything so i cannot immigrate with a skilled visa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




therefore i need experience or be nominated..

If anybody can help me please reply
Again sorry if this is a stupid post! lol


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 3, 2010)

*moving to MAC Chat Australia*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never worked for MAC, but I do know that most of the MAC stores here in Australia are counters in department stores... So I'm not sure if you have to apply to the department store, or MAC directly to work at a MAC counter... 

I dont think it is as difficult to get a job at a counter here, compared to say America... I think its due to the fact that there is less demand for the jobs here....

I think as long as you speak English well and have good makeup skills you could probably find a job fairly easily... You should look at working for other brands of makeup as well... Like Napoleon Perdis, Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, etc....


----------



## simplyenchantin (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got a job at a cosmetics counter and I think I got very lucky, but it must be possible as I have had no retail experience. However, I applied for heaps and heaps before that happened and most counter jobs require a Certificate IV or Diploma in Make Up as well as retail experience meeting sales targets etc..


----------



## Floox (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_I have never worked for MAC, but I do know that most of the MAC stores here in Australia are counters in department stores... So I'm not sure if you have to apply to the department store, or MAC directly to work at a MAC counter... 

I dont think it is as difficult to get a job at a counter here, compared to say America... I think its due to the fact that there is less demand for the jobs here....

I think as long as you speak English well and have good makeup skills you could probably find a job fairly easily... You should look at working for other brands of makeup as well... Like Napoleon Perdis, Bobbi Brown, Estee Lauder, etc...._

 

Thank you! I will definately look into that


----------



## jcandelaria (Nov 5, 2010)

simplyenchantin said:


> I just got a job at a cosmetics counter and I think I got very lucky, but it must be possible as I have had no retail experience. However, I applied for heaps and heaps before that happened and most counter jobs require a Certificate IV or Diploma in Make Up as well as retail experience meeting sales targets etc..


 
	Hi Simplyenchatin,

  	I want to apply for a job in cosmetic counter was wondering if you could let me know where I can find vacancy. Did you get it from jobseek or you approach the cosmetic company directly. 

  	Thanking you in advance.


----------

